# Peoria police officer dies in car accident



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

PEORIA, Ill. An on-duty Peoria police officer has been killed after a squad car hit a utility pole.

Officials say 33-year-old Christy Tindall died in the crash, which happened last night around 9:30 p-m. Tindall was a ten-year department veteran.

Tindall was one of two officers in the squad car north of downtown (Adams and Van Buren). The other officer, whose name has not been released, was taken to O-S-F Saint Francis Medical Center for treatment.

Police spokeswoman Ann Ruggles says the wreck happened about ten minutes after a call for backup regarding a suspicious person.


----------

